# Cleaning Supplies



## pmpcc (Apr 14, 2009)

I'm just wondering what everyone uses for general cleaning products. Nothing fancy (and outrageosly expensive) like they sell at those big chain marine specality stores!

I've always believed that simple works best in my house, but what about on a boat? Baking soda, white vinegar, bleach or ammonia (not together, of course), Bar Keeper's Friend... those sorts of products. I've read somewhere that Windex will eat gel coat. I don't want to hurt the boat or the surrounding ecosystem.

We've recently purchased our first sailboat and it needs a *really* good deep cleaning - inside and out. Any tips would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## eryka (Mar 16, 2006)

White vinegar cuts diesel pretty well (one of our tanks had a pinhole leak that soaked the floorboards underneath, we had the smell for years until a friend told us about vinegar for this).

Clorox is good for mold, as long as you make certain it can't drip onto any fabric beneath, because it will ruin fabric. If you have to get to mold around fabric get "Amazon" a spray product that you can find in marine stores.

Other than that, we don't use many products, just use what you'd use at home. Dish soap, Murphy's Oil Soap, and some concentrated enviro-safe cleanser when we need it (Shaklee or Simple Green). Amazing what you can do with just soap and water.


----------



## eryka (Mar 16, 2006)

PS - Congrats on the new boat!!


----------



## pmpcc (Apr 14, 2009)

Thanks Eryka! Now I just need some dish gloves and a free weekend


----------



## labatt (Jul 31, 2006)

Number one cleaning supply on our cruising boat? Magic erasers. They clean scuff marks, rust stains, dirt, ICW mustaches, pretty much anything you throw at them. We've been using them for a few years now and swear by them.


----------



## SVPrairieRose (Oct 10, 2009)

Magic erasers are worth their weight in gold, and then some. For greasy messes I have found simple green to a great product too. It has a strong smell (I find it pleasant but it is strong) and it is biodegradable.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

White vinegar is an excellent cleaner, as are magic erasers... bleach is useful when dealing with mold/mildew.


----------



## MikeinLA (Jul 25, 2006)

I have had good luck with Amazing Rolloff for dirty lifelines, cowl vents and the like.

Mike


----------



## swimnfit (Dec 2, 2008)

I would agree with all of the previous recomendations and would add or ask the following:
Has or does anybody use Nevrdull for polishing brightwork. I served in the Navy and it was the only thing we used. It seems to work great for polishing. Any thoughts?


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

i use barkeepers friend for my stainless and , as brightwork is actually the wood, i use sea water and teak oil for that and vinegar for all else. isnt hard on the workings of the parts of the boat. interior woods get lemon or orange oil --if reallly dirty , i use spray murphys oil soap..then oil it....


----------



## pmpcc (Apr 14, 2009)

Great ideas, thanks all! Just an update from my original post - I started pulling everything out and decided on Simple Green, Murphy's and, in just a few of the toughest spots, Lime Away. The Simple Green has worked great - this boat was FLITHY. I've got it about 50% finished, not too bad for a Sunday afternoon. Now to finish the inside, then onto sewing curtains and cushion slipcovers and THEN the outside. At least the sails are in great shape!


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

coool--sounds like you will be sailing soon----for routine cleaning maintenance, vinegar and murphys spray and , in my case, as my interior is almost all wood, orange oil and lemon oil--teak oil for the exterior.......and barkeepers friend for the metalwork and rusty spots......


----------



## braidmike (Sep 3, 2003)

From experience: be careful what you use on windows. All plastic is not created equal! When the cleaner fine print says to try it on an inconspicuous place... believe it!


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

braidmike said:


> From experience: be careful what you use on windows. All plastic is not created equal! When the cleaner fine print says to try it on an inconspicuous place... believe it!


another great use for vinegar--isnt a harsh chemical and works great in many functions....used regularly , ye can get rid of the lime away ...LOL


----------

